# Peptide cycle?



## swoleosis (Sep 13, 2013)

Whats a good strong cycle of peps for somebody who has been lifting for over ten years and has been on/off AAS for the last 3 years? Currently running Tren/Test


----------



## crackrbaby (Sep 14, 2013)

What are your goals? Bulk? Cut? Overall recomp? 
 Heres something that may help a bit.


Product NameFat LossMuscle GainInjury RepairAnti-AgingCost EffectiveSide EffectsGHRP-6********************GHRP-2********************IPAMORELIN*********************IGF-1 LR3*********************PEG-MGF*****************MOD. GRF 1-29*******************CJC-1295 (DAC)***********************HGH FRAG 176-191*****---********


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Sep 14, 2013)

Igf is king in my book.  The ghrp/ghrh combo's are great as well.


----------



## ezjax (Sep 14, 2013)

I hope less stars means more side effects cuz ipamorelin has relatively none


----------



## crackrbaby (Sep 14, 2013)

ezjax said:


> I hope less stars means more side effects cuz ipamorelin has relatively none


You are correct.. that guide is wrong..
 This looks better

Product NameFat LossMuscle GainInjury RepairAnti-AgingCost EffectiveSide EffectsGHRP-6*********************GHRP-2********************IPAMORELIN*****************IGF-1 LR3*********************CJC-1293 same as CJC-1295 but without DAC*********************MOD. GRF 1-29*******************CJC-1295 (DAC)************************HGH FRAG 176-191*****---********


----------



## swoleosis (Sep 15, 2013)

I'm currently bulking..so what should I use and what can I expect?


----------



## Christsean (Sep 15, 2013)

What are the sides of frag 176-191?


----------



## swoleosis (Sep 15, 2013)

What are the sides of the cycle somebody is willing to write up for me


----------



## swoleosis (Sep 19, 2013)

Come oooooon


----------



## Z82 (Sep 19, 2013)

swoleosis said:


> Come oooooon



Ill just be blunt. Most of us who know a thing or two about anything had to put in time on research.  When I was looking into peps I literally spent hours upon hours reading on shit. Everything from recon to half life, dosing, sides, cost, prep, pins, cycle length, sterilized vials, bac water. I could go on for days bro.

After I felt I had a grasp on the just of it I started asking the questions that I really didn't understand and people could tell that I at least put some time in. Guys will be more apt to help someone who has and flame the lazy ones.

It will benifit you ten fold anyways to do the research rather than be spoon fed the info, believe me.

Start here. Www.basskilleronline.com hes got shit tons of good info. You could read till your eyes bleed.


----------



## Little BamBam (Sep 19, 2013)

Z82 said:


> Ill just be blunt. Most of us who know a thing or two about anything had to put in time on research. When I was looking into peps I literally spent hours upon hours reading on shit. Everything from recon to half life, dosing, sides, cost, prep, pins, cycle length, sterilized vials, bac water. I could go on for days bro.
> 
> After I felt I had a grasp on the just of it I started asking the questions that I really didn't understand and people could tell that I at least put some time in. Guys will be more apt to help someone who has and flame the lazy ones.
> 
> ...



thats how i learned bro and yes it can be confusing there is so much out there but it is out there just gotta look


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Sep 20, 2013)

I have researched tons .but what are the side effects of frag?


----------



## swoleosis (Sep 20, 2013)

I've researched to but I'm confused as the dosing, info, and protocols varies so much. This is why I'm on this forum, to get expert advice. If anyone who is versed in peptides could just write me up a quick cycle I would really appreciate it. I'm just too confused about the compounds and what time of day plus meal timing. All help would b appreciated


----------



## StanG (Oct 9, 2013)

GHRP6/Mod 1-29 100mcg each - 3x/day
I was pleased,especially on a bulk. The ghrp6 helps stim appetite a bit.


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Oct 9, 2013)

igf1-lr3 has worked really well for me I take it ed 100mcg after work outs. and I have been on a test e only cycle for right now about to put some tren e in going to see how that does. I think the igf and tren will go great together we will see.


----------



## SlappyTX (Oct 9, 2013)

swoleosis said:


> I've researched to but I'm confused as the dosing, info, and protocols varies so much. This is why I'm on this forum, to get expert advice. If anyone who is versed in peptides could just write me up a quick cycle I would really appreciate it. I'm just too confused about the compounds and what time of day plus meal timing. All help would b appreciated



the secret is to dose after taking a shit, or while shitting. when they say dose 3 times a day that means you need to shit at least 3 times a day so don't be scared to eat lots of fiber and laxatives. vodka and methamphetamine help with the sides, but only if taken rectally. 

you should totally believe me. i'm an expert. that's why i'm on the interwebz spoon feeding you advice.


----------

